# Homey built a wood smoker



## smoking gun (Aug 23, 2008)

A friend of mine built this smoker/trailer in his spare time. after a few trial runs and mods he's got it working great.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 23, 2008)

That looks great Smoking Gun! I like the side burners too....great idea.


----------



## supervman (Aug 23, 2008)

Now THAT is a nice set up! :) 
Congrats!


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 23, 2008)

I always wondered why old wood burning stoves/pot bellied stoves wouldn't make a great firebox for an off set.  That looks awesome.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice looking rig your buddy has talent


----------



## allen (Aug 23, 2008)

I like it, It looks like u thought of everything but 1 thing there's room for the kitchen sink


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 23, 2008)

I really like the woodstove idea, I have often though about that, there are some nice little cast iron top loaders in Maine that would make nice fireboxes and would have the dual option of cooktop while ya smoke:-)

We need some Action Pics next!!!!!

Can you post this on Post Picture of Smoker and its Brand/type here


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vince (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice looking smoker


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Clean lookin' machine, er smoker you've got there my friend.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 23, 2008)

Great lookin cooker.  The wood stove is a great idea if ya got one or find an old one somewhere.  Unique!


----------



## seboke (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a real nice rig!  Wish I had that kind of skills - 'course, I'd probably be divorced if I did...


----------

